# My first successful hunt....Finally!



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

After failed attempts at turkeys elk and deer this season I decided to try my hand at pheasant. Finally the pink gun shot something! We got 4 pheasants. Mine was a one shot kill. Of course I did the girl thing and cried and apologized about 50 times to the bird but we will be having pheasant for thanksgiving this year 
My phone won't let me upload pictures but i'll post them when I get home...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I just love it when chicks kill...


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

Here are the birds!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Good job! Hope it's only the beginning.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations! 8)


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done! 

...btw, I can see why ya go by Little Nessie .... that bird is almost as big as you are! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neat, congrats.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

way to go!!!

Good shooting,


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Briar Patch said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> ...btw, I can see why ya go by Little Nessie .... that bird is almost as big as you are! :mrgreen:


+1 I was thinking what the hell those birds look like monsters compared to you.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I just love it when chicks kill...


Dude! Sometimes I wonder about you TEX! :mrgreen:

Well done Little Nessie! Congrats! 8)


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm planning on going back out on Tuesday  But yeah...my boyfriend showed the pictures to his mom and she asked if they were turkeys because they looked so big next to me. I'm only 5 foot, but you know what they say...dynamite comes in small packages


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on some fine shooting!


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

awesome hunt


----------

